# Christmas In July 2010 Lotto



## QldKev (2/7/10)

As requested we are having a Christmas in July Lotto, this time with 3 winners!

The 2007 Lottery
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...271&hl=keno

The 2008 Lottery
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=28010

The 2009 Lottery
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=40270


Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread to say you are in (e.g "Im in") and add your name to the list by 10pm Monday the 5-Jul-2010 AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is hosted.

2. Dont post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you dont win... you will be shamed, and banned from further entries.

3. There will be 3 winners!
First number drawn wins all the even number entries.
2, 4, 6, 8.....

Second number drawn gets every second odd number
1, 5, 9, 13...

Third number drawn gets the other odd numbers.
3, 7, 11, 15...

You do not need to post winning numbers, even if it is a different prize pool
If you have multiple entries and win only on 1 you still need to post your other entries.
You receive all bottles from all loosing numbers from you category. Eg. If the numbers 3, 7, 11 won the person with 11 being third will only end up with a max of 17 beers sent to them.

4. Bottles can be what ever you feel comfortable mailing (PET, glass or stubbies) and should come to about 750ml. It is up to the winner to notify all non-winners by PM.

5. Beers should be mailed ASAP after the draw so the winner receives the beers for the 31-Jul-2010 and please remember to attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer.

6. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry; each bottle must be a different beer.

7. People what entered last time and did not send a bottle may not join in this Lotto.

8. Feedback of the beers you receive is optional, but appreciated. But please maintain a list of whose beers you receive.

NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max; thats a potential to win 39 bottles of fine beers, or more if you have more than 1 entry.

I will post a link to the Jupiter keno draw when I get home.



I'll start the list

1. QldKev 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## WSC (2/7/10)

1. QldKev 
2. WSC
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## vykuza (2/7/10)

1. QldKev 
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
[


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (2/7/10)

1. QldKev 
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Doogiechap (2/7/10)

1. QldKev 
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5.
6.
7. Doogiechap
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## argon (2/7/10)

1. QldKev 
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5.
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Pennywise (2/7/10)

1. QldKev 
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5.
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79


----------



## O'Henry (2/7/10)

1. QldKev
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5.
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.

It had to be done...


----------



## Muggus (2/7/10)

1. QldKev
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.

I like those odds!


----------



## Fents (2/7/10)

1. QldKev
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.

I like those odds!


----------



## QldKev (2/7/10)

1. 
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.

I like those odds!


----------



## cdbrown (2/7/10)

1. 
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23. cdbrown
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.

I like those odds!


----------



## chadjaja (2/7/10)

1.
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23. cdbrown
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## booyablack (2/7/10)

1.
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23. cdbrown
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## unrealeous (2/7/10)

1.
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23. cdbrown
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Gulpa (2/7/10)

Im in!


1.
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13.
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23. cdbrown
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.
[/quote]


----------



## DKS (2/7/10)

I'm in!


1.
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13.
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.DKS
22.
23. cdbrown
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.
[/quote]


----------



## bradsbrew (2/7/10)

Geez Kev hope you dont regret changing your number. I done that on a horse race once and I was :icon_vomit:


----------



## barls (2/7/10)

1.
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13.
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.DKS
22.
23. cdbrown
24.
25.
26.
27. barls
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## NickB (2/7/10)

I'm in!


1.
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13. NickB
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.DKS
22.
23. cdbrown
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.
[/quote]


--------------------
Disclaimer : If I'm postin, I'm pissed. (Dribblin in your drip tray mate.)

Drinking : Nth English Brown ,American Brown #2, Green arsed fly in the mash Bitter. Aussie sparkling. Fuggle Ale
Conditioning: , Budvar, 
Fermenting: Zip
Cube: Zip
Planned:, Babbs minicomp brews, Juan little cerveza, ESB, Helles


----------



## barls (2/7/10)

didnt you want me to take part nick


----------



## Josh (2/7/10)

> NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max; thats a potential to win 39 bottles of fine beers, or more if you have more than 1 entry.



Potential to win 40 beers if you choose an odd number no?

1.
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13.
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.DKS
22.
23. cdbrown
24.
25. Josh
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.

Edit: remove quote


----------



## barls (2/7/10)

Josh said:


> Potential to win 40 beers if you choose an odd number no?
> 
> 1.
> 2. WSC
> ...


adding myself back in after nick posted one without me in it.


----------



## QldKev (2/7/10)

1.
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13.
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.DKS
22.
23. cdbrown
24.
25. Josh
26.
27. barls - since he got deleted
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Jord (2/7/10)

1.
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13.
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.DKS
22.
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26.
27. barls - since he got deleted
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80


----------



## NickB (2/7/10)

1.
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.DKS
22.
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26.
27. barls - since he got deleted
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80 

This post has been edited by Jord: Today, 05:07 PM


--------------------
Kegged: Oatmeal Stout, American Pale, Robust Porter
Bottled: Belgian Golden Strong Ale
Fermenter: HUB Case Swap Belgian Pale Ale
Cubed: Belgian Pale Ale 
Planned: German Pils


----------



## ratchie (2/7/10)

1.
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.DKS
22.
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26.
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80


----------



## aussiechucka (2/7/10)

I'm in. I will take QldKev number. Who Knows?

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.DKS
22.
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26.
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80


----------



## DUANNE (2/7/10)

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.DKS
22.
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26.
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80


----------



## bum (2/7/10)

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.DKS
22.
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26.
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80


----------



## marksfish (2/7/10)

bum said:


> 1. Aussiechucka
> 2. WSC
> 3. Nick R
> 4. Sydneyhappyhour
> ...


----------



## manticle (2/7/10)

bum said:


> 1. Aussiechucka
> 2. WSC
> 3. Nick R
> 4. Sydneyhappyhour
> ...


----------



## QldKev (2/7/10)

The link to the draw is 

It is the first draw on the 06-JUL-2010.

First place = 1st number drawn
Second place = 2nd number drawn
Third = 3rd number drawn.


http://www.keno.jupiters.com.au/results?da...27&nsw.y=18

QldKev


----------



## paulwolf350 (2/7/10)

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.DKS
22.
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26.
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.Manticle
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74. Paulwolf
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80.


im in too


----------



## manticle (2/7/10)

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.DKS
22.
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26.
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.Manticle
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. Marksfish
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74. Paulwolf
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80.


Added marksfish back in


----------



## Cocko (2/7/10)

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.
21.DKS
22.
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26.
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.Manticle
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. Marksfish
52. Cocko
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74. Paulwolf
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80.


I'm in.


----------



## pike1973 (2/7/10)

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.pike1973
21.DKS
22.
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26.
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.Manticle
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. Marksfish
52. Cocko
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74. Paulwolf
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80.

i'm in


----------



## Josh (2/7/10)

QldKev said:


> The link to the draw is
> 
> It is the first draw on the 06-JUL-2010.
> 
> ...



I'm in USA until 27 July. But there's people at home, so they will be able to accept delivery of my winnings. Something to come home to eh?

In all seriousness, I'll keep my hat in the ring, cos I have some very good beer sitting in keg at home and I'm sure 2nd place will enjoy it.


----------



## QldKev (3/7/10)

bump for the weekend people...


----------



## Gulpa (3/7/10)

QldKev said:


> bump for the weekend people...



Just putting it out there. Should the draw be delayed for a week to allow the numbers to fill up?

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Batz (3/7/10)

Bugger my lucky number is already taken


----------



## MattC (3/7/10)

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.pike1973
21.DKS
22.
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26.
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.Manticle
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. Marksfish
52. Cocko
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. MattC
70.
71.
72.
73.
74. Paulwolf
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80.


----------



## smileymark (3/7/10)

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10.
11. Fents
12.
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.pike1973
21.DKS
22.Smilee
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26.
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.Manticle
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.Smilee
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. Marksfish
52. Cocko
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. MattC
70.
71.
72.
73.
74. Paulwolf
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80.


--------------------


----------



## Siborg (3/7/10)

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10. Siborg
11. Fents
12.
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.pike1973
21.DKS
22.Smilee
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26.
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.Manticle
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.Smilee
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. Marksfish
52. Cocko
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. MattC
70.
71.
72.
73.
74. Paulwolf
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80.


--------------------


----------



## QldKev (3/7/10)

Batz said:


> Bugger my lucky number is already taken




C'mon Batz pick a random number, you know I'll want your beer

QldKev


----------



## Isuxius (3/7/10)

Why not 


1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10. Siborg
11. Fents
12. Isuxius
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.pike1973
21.DKS
22.Smilee
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26.
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.Manticle
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.Smilee
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. Marksfish
52. Cocko
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. MattC
70.
71.
72.
73.
74. Paulwolf
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80.


--------------------


----------



## bum (4/7/10)

There's quite a few people made conspicuous by their absence - one of whom has even told me he owes me a beer (which will arrive with all the other even numbered beers in my letterbox) on a number of occasions.

Sign up, boys.


----------



## samhaldane (4/7/10)

I'm in!

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10. Siborg
11. Fents
12. Isuxius
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19.
20.pike1973
21.DKS
22.Smilee
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26. Haldini
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.Manticle
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.Smilee
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. Marksfish
52. Cocko
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. MattC
70.
71.
72.
73.
74. Paulwolf
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80.


----------



## itmechanic (4/7/10)

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9.
10. Siborg
11. Fents
12. Isuxius
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19. Itmechanic
20.pike1973
21.DKS
22.Smilee
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26. Haldini
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.Manticle
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.Smilee
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. Marksfish
52. Cocko
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. MattC
70.
71.
72.
73.
74. Paulwolf
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80.


----------



## paulwolf350 (4/7/10)

Batz said:


> Bugger my lucky number is already taken





mine too, so I had to settle for another one...........


Dammit i will take 2 numbers in compensation

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9. Paulwolf
10. Siborg
11. Fents
12. Isuxius
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19. Itmechanic
20.pike1973
21.DKS
22.Smilee
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26. Haldini
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.Manticle
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.Smilee
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. Marksfish
52. Cocko
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. MattC
70.
71.
72.
73.
74. Paulwolf
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80.


----------



## j1gsaw (4/7/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> mine too, so I had to settle for another one...........
> 
> 
> Dammit i will take 2 numbers in compensation
> ...


----------



## QldKev (4/7/10)

Still heaps of places left.


----------



## booyablack (5/7/10)

What happens if we don't get the full 80?


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/7/10)

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9. Paulwolf
10. Siborg
11. Fents
12. Isuxius
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19. Itmechanic
20.pike1973
21.DKS
22.Smilee
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26. Haldini
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32. AndrewQLD
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.Manticle
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.Smilee
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. Marksfish
52. Cocko
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67. J1gsaw
68.
69. MattC
70.
71.
72.
73.
74. Paulwolf
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/7/10)

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9. Paulwolf
10. Siborg
11. Fents
12. Isuxius
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19. Itmechanic
20.pike1973
21.DKS
22.Smilee
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26. Haldini
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32. AndrewQLD
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.Manticle
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.Smilee
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. Marksfish
52. Cocko
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67. J1gsaw
68.
69. MattC
70.
71.
72.
73.
74. Paulwolf
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80.


----------



## planner (5/7/10)

I'll have a go.

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9. Paulwolf
10. Siborg
11. Fents
12. Isuxius
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15.
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19. Itmechanic
20.pike1973
21.DKS
22.Smilee
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26. Haldini
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32. AndrewQLD
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.Manticle
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.Smilee
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. Marksfish
52. Cocko
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67. J1gsaw
68.
69. MattC
70.
71.
72.
73.
74. Paulwolf
75. Planner
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80.


----------



## QldKev (5/7/10)

Gulpa said:


> Just putting it out there. Should the draw be delayed for a week to allow the numbers to fill up?
> 
> cheers
> Andrew.






booyablack said:


> What happens if we don't get the full 80?




I'll open it up to the crowds; do we continue with the close of tonight, knowing chances of you winning will be increased, but you will get sent less bottles. 
OR 
Delay it until Friday close, with the draw for Sat

Votes:
Continue with Original date QldKev
Continue with Original date 

Delay until Friday - 
Delay until Friday - 


edit: 
Quick count as it stands
First place has 21 entries
Second has 8
Third has 11

QldKev


----------



## cdbrown (5/7/10)

Continue with Original date QldKev
Continue with Original date 

Delay until Friday - cdbrown
Delay until Friday -


----------



## j1gsaw (5/7/10)

cdbrown said:


> Continue with Original date QldKev
> Continue with Original date j1gsaw
> 
> Delay until Friday - cdbrown
> Delay until Friday -


----------



## unrealeous (5/7/10)

If the bottles need to be received before 31st July - I don't see why we couldn't keep it open for another couple of weeks. I still haven't bottle the stuff I'll be sending - but I'll ensure it gets to myself the winner before that date...

my 2 cents anyway.


----------



## Ross (5/7/10)

Kev,

You're running the show mate - make a decision  Little point starting a vote today.

My 2c worth - Run it till Friday, What's to be gained by closing 5 days before the draw?

Cheers Ross


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/7/10)

Ross said:


> Kev,
> 
> You're running the show mate - make a decision  Little point starting a vote today.
> 
> ...




QK, you sure you aren't hitting 80 and senility is kicking in? As per Ross above - that's good advice. Leaving to the last moment may attract a few new entrants.


----------



## QldKev (5/7/10)

From post
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=649565

1. Post in this thread to say you are in (e.g "Im in") and add your name to the list by *10pm Monday the 5-Jul-2010 *AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is hosted.




From post
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=649872 

It is the first draw on the* 06-JUL-2010.*
First place = 1st number drawn
Second place = 2nd number drawn
Third = 3rd number drawn.

http://www.keno.jupiters.com.au/results?da...27&nsw.y=18 




Obviously since all numbers are not used, first will be the first number drawn that has an entry associated with it; etc



QldKev


----------



## smileymark (5/7/10)

I am for a delay as for as long as we can.
Cheers


----------



## bullsneck (5/7/10)

I'll give it a go. Never really done anything like this at all. It'll give me a chance to try out my new CPBF.

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6.
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9. Paulwolf
10. Siborg
11. Fents
12. Isuxius
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15. bullsneck
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19. Itmechanic
20.pike1973
21.DKS
22.Smilee
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26. Haldini
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32. AndrewQLD
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.Manticle
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.Smilee
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. Marksfish
52. Cocko
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67. J1gsaw
68.
69. MattC
70.
71.
72.
73.
74. Paulwolf
75. Planner
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80.


----------



## QldKev (5/7/10)

smilee said:


> I am for a delay as for as long as we can.
> Cheers



Sorry; but from the earlier post

I will re-post the *dates;* and they *will stay as planned.*


QldKev


----------



## beerDingo (5/7/10)

Is there a reason for all the gaps? People going for certain numbers?

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6. beerDingo
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9. Paulwolf
10. Siborg
11. Fents
12. Isuxius
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15. bullsneck
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19. Itmechanic
20.pike1973
21.DKS
22.Smilee
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26. Haldini
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32. AndrewQLD
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.Manticle
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.Smilee
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. Marksfish
52. Cocko
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67. J1gsaw
68.
69. MattC
70.
71.
72.
73.
74. Paulwolf
75. Planner
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80.


----------



## fuddnuddler (5/7/10)

I'm in...any number will do


----------



## cdbrown (5/7/10)

You have to pick one fudd


----------



## aussiechucka (5/7/10)

Seeing as it is not filling up tto quickly I might as well pick another number. So I am in for a second number. Gotta be in it to win it.

1. Aussiechucka
2. WSC
3. Nick R
4. Sydneyhappyhour
5. Muggus
6. beerDingo
7. Doogiechap
8. Argon
9. Paulwolf
10. Siborg
11. Fents
12. Isuxius
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
14. gulpa
15. bullsneck
16.
17.Chadjaja
18.
19. Itmechanic
20.pike1973
21.DKS
22.Smilee
23. cdbrown
24. Jord
25. Josh
26. Haldini
27. barls - since he got deleted
28. Ratchie
29.
30.beerhog
31.
32. AndrewQLD
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.Manticle
37.
38.
39. Unrealeous
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
41.
42. booyablack
43.
44.Smilee
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. Marksfish
52. Cocko
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58. O'Henry
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67. J1gsaw
68.
69. MattC
70. Aussiechucka
71.
72.
73.
74. Paulwolf
75. Planner
76.
77.
78.
79. bum
80.


----------



## manticle (5/7/10)

QldKev said:


> Sorry; but from the earlier post
> 
> I will re-post the *dates;* and they *will stay as planned.*
> 
> ...




Looks like the vote's no longer open but this would have been my choice anyway. It's a fun comp, done for a laugh as much as anything so if it's not filled up then the prize is a bit smaller. Jump in now or look forward to the next one.

Cheers

PS - by 'laugh' I don't mean I won't consider the beer I will be sending and will not send anything I think is crap.


----------



## QldKev (5/7/10)

just over 2hours to go to lock in your winning number(s)

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (6/7/10)

I thought everyone would have beaten me to it.

The draw was this morning...
I can't check the numbers from this network, so can someone please post up the first thee numbers from the draw.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=650670 

QldKev


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/7/10)

QldKev said:


> I thought everyone would have beaten me to it.
> 
> The draw was this morning...
> I can't check the numbers from this network, so can someone please post up the first thee numbers from the draw.
> ...




Game 695 results

56 36 24 74 78 50 12 25 65 57 67 17 80 75 28 71 79 21 15


Manticle ?


----------



## NickB (6/7/10)

First numbers out in game 695 this morning were:

56 - No winner
36 - Manticle
24 - Jord
74 - Paulwolf

Were the winners I believe! Well done guys!

Cheers


----------



## QldKev (6/7/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Game 695 results
> 
> 56 36 24 74 78 50 12 25 65 57 67 17 80 75 28 71 79 21 15
> 
> ...






NickB said:


> First numbers out in game 695 this morning were:
> 
> 56 - No winner
> 36 - Manticle
> ...




Thanks for checking the numbers.

Looks like we have some winners!


doh! and it wasn't me again.


QldKev


----------



## QldKev (6/7/10)

Thanks to Fatgodzilla & NickB for checking the numbers.

*WINNING ENTRIES Do not need to post bottle*
36.Manticle
24. Jord
74. Paulwolf


*FIRST PLACE 36 - Manticle*
2. WSC
4. Sydneyhappyhour
6. beerDingo
8. Argon
10. Siborg
12. Isuxius
14. gulpa
20.pike1973
22.Smilee
26. Haldini
28. Ratchie
30.beerhog
32. AndrewQLD
34. Homebrewer79
40. QldKev - change my number, I'm turning the big 40 soon so it has to be lucky
42. booyablack
44.Smilee
52. Cocko
58. O'Henry
70. Aussiechucka


*SECOND PLACE 24 - Jord*
1. Aussiechucka
5. Muggus
9. Paulwolf
13. NickB - got deleted too! Dammit!
17.Chadjaja
21.DKS
25. Josh
69. MattC
_Bottles donated to second place by Paulwolf_
67. J1gsaw
75. Planner
79. bum


*THIRD PLACE 74 - Paulwolf*
3. Nick R
7. Doogiechap
11. Fents
15. bullsneck
19. Itmechanic
23. cdbrown
27. barls - since he got deleted
39. Unrealeous
51. Marksfish
59. Fatgodzilla


----------



## paulwolf350 (6/7/10)

Awesome, 3rd place, woooooo hooooo

How do we redeem our prize?


QldKev, give second place 3 of my winnings to even up the prize pool please, take the first 3 or the last 3. 2nd place only won 8 entries, 3rd place got 13 

Paul


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/7/10)

Congratulations guys, Manticle, you have a choice, Oaked Belgian Strong Golden Ale or Amarillo Ale.
Let me know what you want and your Addy and I'll pop it in the post.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Gulpa (6/7/10)

Damn! Congrats guys.


----------



## bum (6/7/10)

Well done, gents.

Looks like the recipient of my beer is a little up in the air? Whoever is getting it needs to know it is still in the fermenter but will be sent before the cut off date, ready or not - you might have to sit on it for a bit once received.


----------



## Fents (6/7/10)

hope manticle gets my number 11 as i can just fix him up at the case swap.


----------



## paulwolf350 (6/7/10)

bum said:


> Well done, gents.
> 
> Looks like the recipient of my beer is a little up in the air? Whoever is getting it needs to know it is still in the fermenter but will be sent before the cut off date, ready or not - you might have to sit on it for a bit once received.




Sorry mate, just trying to make it a bit fairer, I am happy to let it alone if Kev (or consensus) wishs


Paul


----------



## QldKev (6/7/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Awesome, 3rd place, woooooo hooooo
> 
> How do we redeem our prize?
> 
> ...




Paulwolf: Have updated the winning list with the bottles moved.

All winners: Please contact everyone in your list with an address to send their bottles too.

QldKev


----------



## paulwolf350 (6/7/10)

Thanks Kev, and reposted final place lists




QldKev said:


> Thanks to Fatgodzilla & NickB for checking the numbers.
> 
> *WINNING ENTRIES Do not need to post bottle*
> 36.Manticle
> ...


----------



## bum (6/7/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Sorry mate, just trying to make it a bit fairer, I am happy to let it alone if Kev (or consensus) wishs
> 
> 
> Paul


 
Nah, mate, no probs at all. You're quite right - it did look odd for 3rd to be getting more beers. Very big of you.


----------



## Jord (6/7/10)

Thanks to QLDKev for running this, thanks to all who entered, and thanks Paulwolf, very gentlmanly of you. That was a bit of fun, and I look forward to trying all your beers! I will provide what feedback I can to make it worth your while. 
Cheers
Jord


----------



## Pennywise (6/7/10)

Cangrats Guys. Manticle, you have a choice of an IIPA, which is ready to drink, or I have an Oatmeal Stout in Primary ATM. Just PM preferance with delivery address


----------



## Muggus (6/7/10)

Well done folks, alot of beer is coming your way. Now would be a better time than any to invest in a new fridge.  

Some day i'll win one of these things...


----------



## booyablack (6/7/10)

Yeah, I thought I had this one in the bag for sure.

1st, 2nd & 3rd this time plus less participants and I still didn't win. Damn!!!


----------



## MattC (6/7/10)

%#@&*?!!

Congrats to all winners, will get mine to Jord in the post ASAP.

Thanks QldKev for organising

Cheers


----------



## j1gsaw (6/7/10)

Jord said:


> Thanks to QLDKev for running this, thanks to all who entered, and thanks Paulwolf, very gentlmanly of you. That was a bit of fun, and I look forward to trying all your beers! I will provide what feedback I can to make it worth your while.
> Cheers
> Jord




I will have something in the post for you t'row mate.


----------



## aussiechucka (6/7/10)

Congratulations to those lucky three. I will be posting my beers out at the end of the week. 
Cheers Chucka


----------



## argon (6/7/10)

Congrats to the winners... Commiserations to Manticle as you'll be getting some of the swill that i produce. You've got a bit of a choice really.

Centennial Amber Ale
Galaxy Pale Ale
Baltic Porter
English Special Bitter (Please don't... it's got a terrible starch haze and is totally unbalanced)

PM the details and i'll send something out post-haste


----------



## manticle (6/7/10)

Hi guys,

Very glad to have won something (not a regular occurence for me at all).

Thanks to Kev for organising.

I look very much forward to tasting the beers of brewers around the country.

Please let me know if you would like feedback posted here (I will be honest although I'm rarely a complete prick for the sake of it) or if you would prefer PMed feedback or if you would prefer no feedback.
Congrats to the other winners and good on Paulwolf for being generous.

PM sent. Anyone on the list who didn't receive - let me know.

Beerdingo - your PM box is full. Happy for you to pass on at the case swap but I'll forward you the message anyway if you let me know when it's cleared.


----------



## QldKev (6/7/10)

manticle said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Very glad to have won something (not a regular occurence for me at all).
> 
> ...




I didn't get details for where to send your winnings to.

QldKev


----------



## booyablack (7/7/10)

Got your PM thanks Manticle.

Will post a long-neck of my Irish Red this Saturday. It's been bottled and conditioned since February so it's ready for drinking whenever you feel like it.

Any feedback would be much appreciated. Constructive criticism is a great way to gauge how your brews hold up to the AHB standards.

Also, congrats on winning, you thoroughly deserve it. I've read many, many of your posts throughout the forum and they're always a great help or sometimes a calming influence on those that like to open fire on anyone who doesn't agree with them. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Siborg (7/7/10)

PM'd ya manticle. I'll see you at the swap though.


----------



## Pennywise (7/7/10)

Happy to have feedback posted up in this thread, no need to feel obligated though, but would be nice.


----------



## argon (7/7/10)

Got the PM Manticle... will be sending out a Tallie of the Baltic Porter on Monday... so hopefully have it shortly thereafter.

Feedback would be great to hear... be brutally honest... i think i can take it :unsure: 
Congrats again


----------



## beerDingo (7/7/10)

Hey Manticle, I'll bring it along on the swap day!


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/7/10)

Sent you 2 x stubbies Manticle, this beer was brewed 3 months ago and is still young for the style but is interesting as it is. Try one now and leave the other for 12 months if you want and see how this matures. Feel free to bag or praise, I like feedback either way.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## manticle (7/7/10)

Looking forward. Will be a good opportunity to leave my own stocks alone for a bit (so impatient once they're in the bottles and I've just managed to get about 5 brews going so stocks should get back up to good levels shortly).

Cheers for the congrats and kind words too.


----------



## manticle (9/7/10)

I'll update with beers received and feedback where asked. I have given the option of PMed feedback instead of public - anyone not yet replied who has a preference please update this list


2. WSC - Public 
4. Sydneyhappyhour-
6. beerDingo -
8. Argon -public
10. Siborg -
12. Isuxius - public
14. gulpa
20.pike1973
22.Smilee
26. Haldini - public
28. Ratchie
30.beerhog - public
32. AndrewQLD - public
34. Homebrewer79 - public
40. QldKev - 
42. booyablack
44.Smilee
52. Cocko
58. O'Henry
70. Aussiechucka - private

I may have missed a couple. Going through this thread and my PMs but I need to clear my inbox. Cheers

Just in time - got another spate of assignments I need to get done over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## aussiechucka (9/7/10)

Manticle and Jord,
I have posted out your beers today, sorry fort he wait but only time I could make it to the Post office. 

On that note of sending out bottles. What is the best way to send out glass bottles. I sent mine out in bubble wrap inside a wine post pack($3.50). The cost was $15 for postage and pack , is this about right for how other people send out beers.
I think next time I will have to put a few brews in PET bottles. 

Anyway hope the beers arrive to your places soon.
Thanks
chucka


----------



## chadjaja (9/7/10)

Sounds what it costs to send a long neck so two stubbies should be the same. I'm sending Jord my brews next week after another weeks conditioning in keg for each of the brews he wants as both are on the young side especially when one is pushing 10%!


----------



## manticle (9/7/10)

I've sent many an unbubble wrapped bottle in a winepak and it arrives safely.

Not applicable for this time but if you are ever swapping beer, you can keep posting each other the same winepak.


----------



## MattC (9/7/10)

Beers sent to Jord today. Enjoy

Cheers


----------



## Jord (9/7/10)

@ MattC and Aussiechucka, thanks a lot for getting onto that so quickly fellas. I'll be waiting for the posty! 

And thanks to all the blokes on my list for replying to my PMs, and being so generous with their choice of offerings! You have opened your beer fridges and bottle crates to me, and it won't be forgotten.

Following Manticles lead, if you have a preference for receiving feedback, please post it below.

1. Aussiechucka
5. Muggus
13. NickB
17.Chadjaja
21.DKS
25. Josh
69. MattC
67. J1gsaw
75. Planner
79. bum


----------



## NickB (9/7/10)

1. Aussiechucka
5. Muggus
13. NickB - Public Feedback
17.Chadjaja
21.DKS
25. Josh
69. MattC
67. J1gsaw
75. Planner
79. bum

Will post a bottle of both my Dark Mild and Lite Rice Lager if they fit in a 3KG Express pack  Merry Xmas 

Cheers


----------



## bum (9/7/10)

> 1. Aussiechucka
> 5. Muggus
> 13. NickB - Public Feedback
> 17.Chadjaja
> ...


 
As mentioned in my PM this beer is still in the fermenter and after tasting today's SG sample I'm ashamed to say that I'm not sure it is going to be up to scratch. Will still send before the due date and will still want brutally honest criticism as I've never had another brewer (aside from a k&k mate) taste my beers and would love an informed opinion on fixes/potential merits. I will hang on to your address and keep sending you beers until one is a good'un to make up for it.


----------



## QldKev (10/7/10)

manticle said:


> I'll update with beers received and feedback where asked. I have given the option of PMed feedback instead of public - anyone not yet replied who has a preference please update this list
> 
> 
> 2. WSC - Public
> ...



added myself


----------



## Gulpa (12/7/10)

2. WSC - Public 
4. Sydneyhappyhour-
6. beerDingo -
8. Argon -public
10. Siborg -
12. Isuxius - public
14. gulpa - public
20.pike1973
22.Smilee
26. Haldini - public
28. Ratchie
30.beerhog - public
32. AndrewQLD - public
34. Homebrewer79 - public
40. QldKev - public 
42. booyablack
44.Smilee
52. Cocko
58. O'Henry
70. Aussiechucka - private


----------



## booyablack (12/7/10)

2. WSC - Public
4. Sydneyhappyhour-
6. beerDingo -
8. Argon -public
10. Siborg -
12. Isuxius - public
14. gulpa - public
20.pike1973
22.Smilee
26. Haldini - public
28. Ratchie
30.beerhog - public
32. AndrewQLD - public
34. Homebrewer79 - public
40. QldKev - public
42. booyablack - public
44.Smilee
52. Cocko
58. O'Henry
70. Aussiechucka - private


----------



## planner (12/7/10)

Jord 


1. Aussiechucka
5. Muggus
13. NickB - Public Feedback
17.Chadjaja
21.DKS
25. Josh
69. MattC
67. J1gsaw
75. Planner - public feedback, only if you get around to it (wasn't the reason I entered)
79. bum - public feedback


----------



## manticle (12/7/10)

2. WSC - Public
4. Sydneyhappyhour-
6. beerDingo -
8. Argon -public
10. Siborg -
12. Isuxius - public
14. gulpa - public
20.pike1973
22.Smilee
26. Haldini - public
28. Ratchie
30.beerhog - public
32. AndrewQLD - public: RECEIVED
34. Homebrewer79 - public: RECEIVED
40. QldKev - public
42. booyablack - public
44.Smilee
52. Cocko
58. O'Henry
70. Aussiechucka - private


----------



## Jord (13/7/10)

Thanks to those who's parcels were waiting at the door when I got home last night. All arrived safe and sound and are now in the fridge to settle out for a bit. 

Cheers lads

1. Aussiechucka : Received
5. Muggus
13. NickB - Public Feedback
17.Chadjaja
21.DKS
25. Josh
69. MattC : Received
67. J1gsaw : Received
75. Planner - public feedback, only if you get around to it (wasn't the reason I entered)
79. bum - public feedback


----------



## Muggus (13/7/10)

Jord said:


> 1. Aussiechucka : Received
> 5. Muggus - I'll put my entry in with your HUB case swap beers
> 13. NickB - Public Feedback
> 17.Chadjaja
> ...


----------



## manticle (13/7/10)

2. WSC - Public: RECEIVED
4. Sydneyhappyhour-
6. beerDingo -
8. Argon -public
10. Siborg -
12. Isuxius - public
14. gulpa - public
20.pike1973
22.Smilee
26. Haldini - public
28. Ratchie
30.beerhog - public
32. AndrewQLD - public: RECEIVED
34. Homebrewer79 - public: RECEIVED
40. QldKev - public
42. booyablack - public
44.Smilee
52. Cocko
58. O'Henry
70. Aussiechucka - private: RECEIVED


----------



## Josh (13/7/10)

1. Aussiechucka : Received
5. Muggus - I'll put my entry in with your HUB case swap beers
13. NickB - Public Feedback
17.Chadjaja
21.DKS
25. Josh - public feedback, to be sent late July as per PM
69. MattC : Received
67. J1gsaw : Received
75. Planner - public feedback, only if you get around to it (wasn't the reason I entered)
79. bum - public feedback


----------



## argon (14/7/10)

Manticle,
Baltic porter has been sent. Bottled this one and only two moe pints from keg. Time to get brewing.

Got the mrs to post it. Had to survive many an eyeroll for this one.

Look forward to your feedback... Brutally honest and all


----------



## manticle (14/7/10)

2. WSC - Public: RECEIVED
4. Sydneyhappyhour-
6. beerDingo -
8. Argon -public
10. Siborg -
12. Isuxius - public
14. gulpa - public: RECEIVED
20.pike1973
22.Smilee
26. Haldini - public
28. Ratchie
30.beerhog - public: RECEIVED
32. AndrewQLD - public: RECEIVED
34. Homebrewer79 - public: RECEIVED
40. QldKev - public
42. booyablack - public
44.Smilee
52. Cocko
58. O'Henry
70. Aussiechucka - private: RECEIVED

Cheers argon - look forward to it. Can you imagine the eye rolling I'm getting every time a bottle comes to the door?


----------



## manticle (15/7/10)

2. WSC - Public: RECEIVED
4. Sydneyhappyhour-
6. beerDingo -
8. Argon -public
10. Siborg -
12. Isuxius - public
14. gulpa - public: RECEIVED
20.pike1973
22.Smilee
26. Haldini - public
28. Ratchie
30.beerhog - public: RECEIVED
32. AndrewQLD - public: RECEIVED
34. Homebrewer79 - public: RECEIVED
40. QldKev - public: RECEIVED
42. booyablack - public
44.Smilee
52. Cocko
58. O'Henry
70. Aussiechucka - private: RECEIVED


----------



## chadjaja (15/7/10)

Mine was mailed this morning so I assume it will arrive on Monday from Vic. I included a dark strong belgian 9 (short green bottle) Belgian dubbel 7% (taller brown bottle). The dark was poured from the keg so not sure how it will stand up in time but capped on foam so oxidistion shouldn't be too much of a concern, its tasting alright earlier than I thought. The other is bottle conditioned and about 2 months or so old. My latest landlord isn't quite up to scratch and didn't want to pass on beer I don't think is ok

Enjoy you lucky bugger <_< :lol: 



Jord said:


> Thanks to those who's parcels were waiting at the door when I got home last night. All arrived safe and sound and are now in the fridge to settle out for a bit.
> 
> Cheers lads
> 
> ...


----------



## NickB (15/7/10)

Mine was posted this afternoon express, so you should see them tomorrow. Have sent a Lite Rice Lager and a Dark Mild.

Have also PMed as well.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (15/7/10)

I was going to wait until most/all had arrived before cracking any but I'm trying to hang onto my own few remaining bottles for the case swap this weekend and I have a hankering for non commercial beers (so ignoring the coopers stout on top of the fridge for now). Also Andrew QLD kindly provided 2
stubbies so I can sample one later in the piece.


2. WSC - Public: RECEIVED
4. Sydneyhappyhour-
6. beerDingo -
8. Argon -public
10. Siborg -
12. Isuxius - public
14. gulpa - public: RECEIVED
20.pike1973
22.Smilee
26. Haldini - public
28. Ratchie
30.beerhog - public: RECEIVED

32. AndrewQLD - public: RECEIVED

_Pours crystal clear, nice gold colour. head pours slightly thin, dissipates quickly. Carbonation is where I like it (ie not too fizzy but certainly not flat - just that nice sherbert sensation that goes down easy and doesn't make me burp).

Aroma has a faint honey sweetness and very mild yeast phenolics (pleasant phenolics - not like my recent dubbel).

First sip has a rich flavour. Simultaneously wood, yeast and something that reminds me of a good speyside single malt.

There's a mild fruity flavour - somewhere between apple and pear (but not acetylaldehyde). A sweetness and a woodiness that lingers with a very mild but lingering bitter finish. No specific hop flavour - just the yeast and wood. Wood is subtle (ie - not like chewing on a twig) but definitely present and is what I think is giving me the single malt characteristic.

It's a really nicely balanced beer and if you PMed me your recipe and mash schedule, I wouldn't be upset. It ticks all the boxes of balanced, malty, bitter and yeast driven but doesn't actually taste like any other beer of my experience which I reckon is a great achievement.

Have to say - for a 9.2 percenter, there is absolutely no hint of extra strength or hot alc in the flavour which is also worthy of note. Great beer all round.

Cheers. I'll save the next one as long as I can and see how age changes it._



34. Homebrewer79 - public: RECEIVED
40. QldKev - public: RECEIVED
42. booyablack - public
44.Smilee
52. Cocko
58. O'Henry
70. Aussiechucka - private: RECEIVED


----------



## QldKev (15/7/10)

manticle said:


> I was going to wait until most/all had arrived before cracking any but I'm trying to hang onto my own few remaining bottles for the case swap this weekend and I have a hankering for non commercial beers (so ignoring the coopers stout on top of the fridge for now). Also Andrew QLD kindly provided 2
> stubbies so I can sample one later in the piece.
> 
> 
> ...




What was the beer?

:lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/7/10)

Thanks for the feed back Manticle, surprisingly your tasting is similar to my own although I was hoping for a bit more carbonation, it's still young though. There's no secret with the recipe so I will post it here tomorrow if that's ok.

Kev, this is my Wooded Strong Belgian Golden Ale. You'll get to sample at the end of the month.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## DKS (15/7/10)

Jord said:


> @ MattC and Aussiechucka, thanks a lot for getting onto that so quickly fellas. I'll be waiting for the posty!
> 
> And thanks to all the blokes on my list for replying to my PMs, and being so generous with their choice of offerings! You have opened your beer fridges and bottle crates to me, and it won't be forgotten.
> 
> ...


Apart from notes in PM re: kegged version, any feedback would be appreciated thanks Jord. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## MattC (15/7/10)

Im fine with public feedback, I have updated below...

1. Aussiechucka : Received
5. Muggus
13. NickB - Public Feedback
17.Chadjaja
21.DKS
25. Josh
69. MattC - Public : Received
67. J1gsaw : Received
75. Planner - public feedback, only if you get around to it (wasn't the reason I entered)
79. bum - public feedback


----------



## Jord (15/7/10)

1. Aussiechucka : Received
5. Muggus - I'll put my entry in with your HUB case swap beers
13. NickB - Public Feedback
17.Chadjaja
21.DKS. Yes, Feedback please. Thinking of brewing again with slightly different base malt.
25. Josh - public feedback, to be sent late July as per PM
69. MattC - Public : Received
67. J1gsaw : Received
75. Planner - public feedback, only if you get around to it (wasn't the reason I entered) : Received
79. bum - public feedback


----------



## Jord (16/7/10)

1. Aussiechucka - private : Received
5. Muggus - I'll put my entry in with your HUB case swap beers
13. NickB - Public Feedback
17.Chadjaja
21.DKS. Yes, Feedback please. Thinking of brewing again with slightly different base malt. : Received
25. Josh - public feedback, to be sent late July as per PM
69. MattC - Public : Received
67. J1gsaw : Received
75. Planner - public feedback, only if you get around to it (wasn't the reason I entered) : Received
79. bum - public feedback


----------



## bum (16/7/10)

Jord, the last few points took ages to drop so mine will definitely be sent last minute as feared but will still hit the post before the comp's deadline. It probably won't be quite ready to drink either. Very sorry for being a straggler - I wish I could tell you it'd be worth the wait...


----------



## Jord (17/7/10)

bum said:


> Jord, the last few points took ages to drop so mine will definitely be sent last minute as feared but will still hit the post before the comp's deadline. It probably won't be quite ready to drink either. Very sorry for being a straggler - I wish I could tell you it'd be worth the wait...



Gday bum,

Don't sweat the timing mate, knew from the start that it was a work in progress, and you can't rush these things. And don't be too quick to write it off, bit of time in the bottle and it will come good. I'm looking forward to it either way. 



bum said:


> As mentioned in my PM this beer is still in the fermenter and after tasting today's SG sample I'm ashamed to say that I'm not sure it is going to be up to scratch. Will still send before the due date and will still want brutally honest criticism as I've never had another brewer (aside from a k&k mate) taste my beers and would love an informed opinion on fixes/potential merits. I will hang on to your address and keep sending you beers until one is a good'un to make up for it.



So let me get this straight. I just keep telling you that the beers aren't much chop, and you'll keep sending them to me...? This could work  

Good luck with it.

Cheers

Jord


----------



## manticle (18/7/10)

2. WSC - Public: RECEIVED
4. Sydneyhappyhour-
6. beerDingo -
8. Argon -public
10. Siborg - RECEIEVED
12. Isuxius - public
14. gulpa - public: RECEIVED
20.pike1973
22.Smilee
26. Haldini - public
28. Ratchie
30.beerhog - public: RECEIVED

32. AndrewQLD - public: RECEIVED

Belgian Golden Ale (oaked)

_Pours crystal clear, nice gold colour. head pours slightly thin, dissipates quickly. Carbonation is where I like it (ie not too fizzy but certainly not flat - just that nice sherbert sensation that goes down easy and doesn't make me burp).

Aroma has a faint honey sweetness and very mild yeast phenolics (pleasant phenolics - not like my recent dubbel).

First sip has a rich flavour. Simultaneously wood, yeast and something that reminds me of a good speyside single malt.

There's a mild fruity flavour - somewhere between apple and pear (but not acetylaldehyde). A sweetness and a woodiness that lingers with a very mild but lingering bitter finish. No specific hop flavour - just the yeast and wood. Wood is subtle (ie - not like chewing on a twig) but definitely present and is what I think is giving me the single malt characteristic.

It's a really nicely balanced beer and if you PMed me your recipe and mash schedule, I wouldn't be upset. It ticks all the boxes of balanced, malty, bitter and yeast driven but doesn't actually taste like any other beer of my experience which I reckon is a great achievement.

Have to say - for a 9.2 percenter, there is absolutely no hint of extra strength or hot alc in the flavour which is also worthy of note. Great beer all round.

Cheers. I'll save the next one as long as I can and see how age changes it._

34. Homebrewer79 - public: RECEIVED
40. QldKev - public: RECEIVED
42. booyablack - public
44.Smilee
52. Cocko: RECEIVED
58. O'Henry
70. Aussiechucka - private: RECEIVED


----------



## manticle (18/7/10)

2. WSC - Public: RECEIVED

_English Mild-saison

Pours quite murky, nice head which remains.

Very slightly funky smell, presumably from the saison yeast. Body is very light, almost thin, quite thirst quenching when combined with the tartness from the yeast.

Very light hint of raisin in the finish, quite dry but with a little hint of sweet fruit.

I've only ever had a couple of saisons and never a homebrewed one but this kind of fits my idea of how they are - lowish alc, thirst quenching, should be drunk with some good bread and cheese. The closest I've come today was a chicken breast sandwich but I can say 'avez vous du fromage?' just to set the scene a bit better.

Just taking the edge of the slight case swap hangover that's been keeping me company today so a welcome beverage.

What's the yeast? - I might reculture

Cheers_


----------



## manticle (18/7/10)

34. Homebrewer79 - public: RECEIVED

_IIPA

Pours cloudy orange with a head that would sink the titanic. There is a large fluffy meringue island on top of my pint glass.

Aroma is surprisingly subtle - slightly caramel and a hint of fruit.

Loads of flavour though - the caramel and fruit sweetness suddenly become really prevalent. At a supposed 107 IBU I expected more of a whack in the face bitterness. However not getting it is not a disappointment - there is a nice lingering bitterness in the finish to balance the fruit and sweet and that's all I need.

I'm starting to develop a love for hops (always been a malt man) as long as they are balanced out. I don't enjoy beers that are all hops and nothing else - seems like a one trick pony. This has a few dimensions going on.

The level of carbonation is good - really pleased that the few lotto beers I've tried so far haven't been like fresh burpy coke*.

I'm no BJCP judge but this beer has done its job I reckon - sweet malt and fruity hops, bitterness and balance. Very enjoyable, thanks mate._

*Doing the ocassional hop burp though


----------



## O'Henry (18/7/10)

At this rate you won't have even received mine before you finish them all! And I am happy for public. Will be in the mail on Monday.

Edit: and nice work on the descriptions. Way more detail than I could ever have done. Kinda glad you won it and not me.


----------



## bum (18/7/10)

Jord said:


> So let me get this straight. I just keep telling you that the beers aren't much chop, and you'll keep sending them to me...? This could work


 
I like the way you're thinking but, sadly for us both, this is no false modesty. It is a style (well, a couple styles, really) that I've never attempted before so I _might_ be a little premature and it could come good but I don't think so at this stage. Anyway, I won't harp on about it. I'll just wait to see what you reckon.


----------



## Pennywise (18/7/10)

Glad you enjoyed it Mants, it's been in the bottle for just over 6 months I reckon, bitterness was quite harsh at the start but mellowed considerably the last 2. Sadly I only have about 5 bottles left, and one is in the fridge ready for drinking tonight. I kinda worked this one off a Pliney The Elder recipe as well so the amount of hops that went in were amazing. Cheers for the feedback :icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev (18/7/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Mants, it's been in the bottle for just over 6 months I reckon, bitterness was quite harsh at the start but mellowed considerably the last 2. Sadly I only have about 5 bottles left, and one is in the fridge ready for drinking tonight. I kinda worked this one off a Pliney The Elder recipe as well so the amount of hops that went in were amazing. Cheers for the feedback :icon_cheers:



What was the recipe? I'm after a big IPA to put down ready for summer.

QldKev


----------



## j1gsaw (18/7/10)

Hey Jord, you can post some feedback on the Citra amber ale of mine if you wish, cheers


----------



## WSC (19/7/10)

manticle said:


> 2. WSC - Public: RECEIVED
> 
> _English Mild-saison
> 
> ...



I'm glad you enjoyed it.

This was my first go at this beer.It is about a month in the bottle and has smoothed out alot.

The yeast is 3711. It fermented pretty slow in this beer due to the cool weather but that has worked in it's favour.

I am hoping to make this a house yeast for me as I am happy with the flavour and the tartness/thirst quenching aspects. I have also done a pale saison with galaxy hops that has turned into a really great beer.

Thanks for taking the time to post the review.


----------



## manticle (19/7/10)

2. WSC - Public: RECEIVED
4. Sydneyhappyhour- RECEIVED
6. beerDingo -
8. Argon -public: RECEIVED
10. Siborg - RECEIEVED
12. Isuxius - public
14. gulpa - public: RECEIVED
20.pike1973
22.Smilee
26. Haldini - public
28. Ratchie
30.beerhog - public: RECEIVED
32. AndrewQLD - public: RECEIVED
34. Homebrewer79 - public: RECEIVED
40. QldKev - public: RECEIVED
42. booyablack - public: RECEIVED
44.Smilee
52. Cocko: RECEIVED
58. O'Henry
70. Aussiechucka - private: RECEIVED


----------



## barls (20/7/10)

mailed mine today.


----------



## manticle (20/7/10)

40. QldKev - public: RECEIVED: Coopers Pale ale

_ Pours fairly clear, golden colour with a thinnish head that eventually dissipates. Carbonation good without being spritzy. I probably could have left it a bit longer to get more in there but I actually don't like spritzy.

Aroma is of yeast and apples - kind of farm fresh.

Flavour is mildly sweet, apple and pear esters in the main but restrained, no banana. Very mild lingering bitterness.

This tastes very much like coopers pale ale except it has a real freshness on the palate. It's less yeasty because I decanted into a jug (I prefer my coopers unrolled) and I think it benefits from that.

There's a faint hint at the end that reminds me of very fresh Carlton Draught - I'm going to take a stab and say it's PoR although this is tasting very, very fresh if that makes sense. Even fresh carlton has a bit of a twang sometimes which could be isohop so maybe fresh hops/pellets in this makes the difference. I could be way off base.

Anyway a damn fine beer - I quite like the refreshing nature of many aussie beers but they can be either blandly cold or awful tasting when a bit warmer. This is not chilled (my house is though) so it's maybe 8 degrees and it exhibits no flaws (that I can tell anyway). Very tasty without relying on shedloads of hops or roast malts or anything in that vein.

Everything it's meant to be I reckon - a beer for both homebrewers and non brewers alike.

Cheers mate. Haven't had a dud beer yet so I reckon I'm doing very well._


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (20/7/10)

When you get around to trying my ESB Manticle any feedback you can give would be very much appreciated. Public feedback is fine I have broad shoulders  Cheers!


----------



## QldKev (21/7/10)

manticle said:


> 40. QldKev - public: RECEIVED: Coopers Pale ale
> 
> _ Pours fairly clear, golden colour with a thinnish head that eventually dissipates. Carbonation good without being spritzy. I probably could have left it a bit longer to get more in there but I actually don't like spritzy.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the excellent feedback, glad you enjoyed the beer. As you picked, the hops were 28g of POR fresh flowers @ 60mins, (this years, thanks to Wolfy for the buy) and no other hops added.

I would like to try and get a slight bready flavour back into it so Ive been thinking of getting some fresh yeast from a bottle. The yeast culture I have is over a year old

I may have to get another one down soon, as I've drunk that entire batch.

QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/7/10)

QldKev said:


> Thanks for the excellent feedback, glad you enjoyed the beer. As you picked, the hops were 28g of POR fresh flowers @ 60mins, (this years, thanks to Wolfy for the buy) and no other hops added.
> 
> I would like to try and get a slight bready flavour back into it so I've been thinking of getting some fresh yeast from a bottle. The yeast culture I have is over a year old
> 
> ...


 
Hope you saved some of that for the brew day Kev, I'm keen to sample it. 

Andrew


----------



## manticle (21/7/10)

QldKev said:


> Thanks for the excellent feedback, glad you enjoyed the beer. As you picked, the hops were 28g of POR fresh flowers @ 60mins, (this years, thanks to Wolfy for the buy) and no other hops added.
> 
> I would like to try and get a slight bready flavour back into it so I've been thinking of getting some fresh yeast from a bottle. The yeast culture I have is over a year old
> 
> ...



No worries - thanks for the beer.

I made an aussie ale recently that had a breadiness which came from the addition of biscuit malt. I put biscuit in just about everything but for once it was out of place. However it might work well with the coopers yeast - mine was just US05 (and had a touch of acetyladehyde in it too which didn't help). Biscuit was dingemans biscuit - I find wey vienna gives a similar characteristic.

Don't think you'd have any trouble getting rid of another batch - real easy drinker that one.

I've still got a vac packed bag of thos PoR flowers from wolfy in the freezer - looking forward to making a couple of simple aussie style beers for summer barbecues.

@sydneyhappyhour - no worries mate.


----------



## manticle (22/7/10)

2. WSC - Public: RECEIVED
4. Sydneyhappyhour- RECEIVED
6. beerDingo -
8. Argon -public: RECEIVED
10. Siborg - RECEIEVED
12. Isuxius - public
14. gulpa - public: RECEIVED
20.pike1973
22.Smilee
26. Haldini - public: RECEIVED
28. Ratchie
30.beerhog - public: RECEIVED
32. AndrewQLD - public: RECEIVED
34. Homebrewer79 - public: RECEIVED
40. QldKev - public: RECEIVED
42. booyablack - public: RECEIVED
44.Smilee
52. Cocko: RECEIVED
58. O'Henry
70. Aussiechucka - private: RECEIVED


----------



## O'Henry (22/7/10)

And the day for naming and shaming of me grows ever closer...


----------



## Isuxius (23/7/10)

I sent mine over a week ago so keep looking out for the camel!
:lol:


----------



## cdbrown (23/7/10)

I sent mine last weekend. Damn expensive postal service. I'm sure they ripped me off.


----------



## manticle (23/7/10)

26: Haldini: American Pale Ale

_ Pours clear amber with a fluffy head that dissipates quickly, laces the glass.

Aroma of fruity hops, some pine, maybe some crystal malt.

Carbonation spot on for me. More pine in the first sip. Very subtle sweetness, tiny hint of wood and a good whack of fruit. Lingering bitterness.

I'm starting to enjoy hoppy beers more and more especially when they have a little dimension.

Cheers

_


----------



## QldKev (23/7/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Hope you saved some of that for the brew day Kev, I'm keen to sample it.
> 
> Andrew




Sorry for the off-topic 

I will bring around a JSGA.. I know L plate beer, but it is nice...

QldKev


----------



## manticle (24/7/10)

30: Beerhog: Orval clone (bottle 1)

_First up - love the look of the wax seals but it took me 30 minutes to get into the bloody thing. I guess that stops you thinking it's a good idea to have at 2am when you're half tanked. Save it to savour properly. 

Sat down to watch the Howling for the first time so trappist style beer drunk room temp with 70s horror and a fat cat on my lap. Smaller cat moved between cuddling my lady and running up and down the hallway.

Pours cloudy golden colour with a decent head. Aroma is sweetish and slightly funky. Bread and blue cheese.

Carbonation level is nice. Flavour is....well delicious. Tastes very much like orval but with a teeny touch more funk and a few other bits and pieces going on.

Damn tasty mate - I love Orval and will do a side by side with the second bottle and review it again but my favourite so far (orval is one of my favourite beers so to come close is a great achievement).

I expect a recipe and ferment schedule and I also expect to see you in a sour beer case swap at some point. Thanks_


----------



## smileymark (24/7/10)

HAd a hell of a last week....Will promise to pack on Sunday and send on Monday. My apologies re delay. Cheers.


----------



## manticle (24/7/10)

4: Sydneyhappyhour: ESB (Naomi's Bride ale)

_ Lovely label. Got myself a bt of pampering at the beautician before sitting down to enjoy this one. Love my new nails - unfortunately I cracked one opening the swing top.

Ran a bath with some aromatic salts and oils, put on some Enya, lit a candle and slid back into the path to pour. 

Pours very clear, golden straw colour, tight head starts to form but bubbles at the top are larger due to low carb. Have I opened this one a bit early? Seems like it could do with another week or two at room temp for proper carbing (I know the style is low carb - would just help form a tighter head and a bit more sherbert).

Aroma is kind of sweet, touch of caramel.

Flavour is mainly chocolate. I mean really chocolate. It's sweet (but not cloying) with not much bitterness (although there is balance here).

Personally for an ESB I'd like a good whack more bitterness but this is a well made beer and considering the purpose it's made for, I think it works. I'm not a bride or bridesmaid but I reckon the ladies will love it. Definitely needs a touch more carb but clean, clear, sweet and flavoursome and such a simple pretty label. I almost feel like throwing caution to the wind and painting my toenails too._


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (24/7/10)

LOL, Thanks heaps for the feedback Manticle it is very much appreciated. The beer was brewed in three batches for my sisters wedding I am thinking with the low carbonation you possibly got one from the last batch. The cold weather may not have done it any favors getting charged up, the first two batches I thought were a little over carbonated so I dropped the priming sugar back a touch on the last although it shouldn't have had that big an effect though.

Oh well we live and learn :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus (25/7/10)

Jord said:


> 1. Aussiechucka - private : Received
> 5. Muggus - Will drop off at your place during the week
> 13. NickB - Public Feedback
> 17.Chadjaja
> ...


Sorry Jord, I forgot to put the bottle in with your swap case!
I'll swing by during the week and drop it off at your house...it's only just down the road afterall.


----------



## DUANNE (25/7/10)

thanks for the feedback manticle. this is actually my first attempt at a wild type of beer and im also quite happy with the result, i cant take any credit for the recipe though its the clone recipe straight out of jamils brewing classic styles.the only adjustments i made were for ibus with my hops. with this one i used the wyeast belgian ardennes yeast in primary and a packet of brett brux for the secondary. primary fermented out at around 20-22 and secondary about 18-20. i waited about 5 months for the pellicle to drop then dry hopped with styrians for a week before bottling. out of the primary i did not like the base beer at all to be honest and at bottling i only primed for two volumes so the brett is still going in the bottles for sure. i also feel from my tastings that its a touch sweet compared to orval, but i have another one going now fermented with white labs bastone yeast so will let that finish out before i tweak the recipe to compensate. any way im just glad you enjoyed the beer and am quite apprecitive for the detailed feedback.

cheers dwayne


----------



## smileymark (26/7/10)

Finally sent them off today! Both are ready for drinking...The bitter (long neck) may benefit from another couple weeks. Sorry I have no aged beers as I Am still new at this game so Have not enough beer for a cellar..(YET) as I am "drinkin" it all...I hope you enjoy them.. Thank you once again for your patience. I Have enclosed an extra stubbie as interest. I would love your feedback!


----------



## NickB (26/7/10)

jord - just wondering if you received my bottles?

Cheers


----------



## Jord (27/7/10)

NickB said:


> jord - just wondering if you received my bottles?
> 
> Cheers



Hi Nick,

I did indeed. Have been holidaying, but had the neighbour keeping an eye on the mail. Sorry to leave you hanging! 

There were also beers from Chadjaja, and Muggus. Thank you to all those brewers :beerbang: 

1. Aussiechucka - private : Received
5. Muggus - I'll put my entry in with your HUB case swap beers : Received
13. NickB - Public Feedback : Received
17.Chadjaja : Received
21.DKS. Yes, Feedback please. Thinking of brewing again with slightly different base malt. : Received
25. Josh - public feedback, to be sent late July as per PM
69. MattC - Public : Received
67. J1gsaw : Received
75. Planner - public feedback, only if you get around to it (wasn't the reason I entered) : Received
79. bum - public feedback


----------



## Jord (27/7/10)

j1gsaw said:


> Hey Jord, you can post some feedback on the Citra amber ale of mine if you wish, cheers



69. MattC - Vienna Lager

Clean rich malt aroma showing no hops or fruity esters. Nice hint of toast malt.
Copper colour, and good clarity. Off white head, though didn't persist.
Malt carried through in the flavour, well balanced by hop bitterness. Low hop flavour, medium body and a nice dry finish.
A great beer, thoroughly enjoyed, and true to style. No obvious faults that I am aware of. Very happy to have that second bottle stashed away in the fridge. 


67. J1gsaw - Citra Amber Ale

Big hit of passionfruit in the aroma, with some malt and low esters.
Deep amber colour with large off white head which was well retained. Slightly haze, possibly from dry hops or Australia Post?
All about the hops in the flavour, with prominent passionfruit and citrus, with malt coming through in the finish to balance well.
Medium mouth feel with nice strong carbonation and medium finish.
Another well crafted beer that I would be proud to brew, with no obvious faults that I am aware of. Rounded out an excellent evening of tasting!

Many thanks men!

Cheers

Jord


----------



## manticle (27/7/10)

2. WSC - Public: RECEIVED
4. Sydneyhappyhour- RECEIVED
6. beerDingo -
8. Argon -public: RECEIVED
10. Siborg - RECEIEVED
12. Isuxius - public
14. gulpa - public: RECEIVED
20.pike1973
22.Smilee
26. Haldini - public: RECEIVED
28. Ratchie: RECEIVED
30.beerhog - public: RECEIVED
32. AndrewQLD - public: RECEIVED
34. Homebrewer79 - public: RECEIVED
40. QldKev - public: RECEIVED
42. booyablack - public: RECEIVED
44.Smilee - public
52. Cocko: RECEIVED
58. O'Henry
70. Aussiechucka - private: RECEIVED

Got a bottle from WA. Sender first name starts with R, surname M, beer was from the busted arse brewery - no username. A couple of people did PM me to say this might happen but I drank beer and forgot who they are.


Smilee - no worries at all.


----------



## Isuxius (27/7/10)

manticle said:


> Got a bottle from WA. Sender first name starts with R, surname M, beer was from the busted arse brewery - no username. A couple of people did PM me to say this might happen but I drank beer and forgot who they are.



DOH!
That'll be me.


----------



## manticle (27/7/10)

Cheers arsebuster.


2. WSC - Public: RECEIVED
4. Sydneyhappyhour- RECEIVED
6. beerDingo -
8. Argon -public: RECEIVED
10. Siborg - RECEIEVED
12. Isuxius - public: RECEIVED
14. gulpa - public: RECEIVED
20.pike1973
22.Smilee
26. Haldini - public: RECEIVED
28. Ratchie: RECEIVED
30.beerhog - public: RECEIVED
32. AndrewQLD - public: RECEIVED
34. Homebrewer79 - public: RECEIVED
40. QldKev - public: RECEIVED
42. booyablack - public: RECEIVED
44.Smilee - public
52. Cocko: RECEIVED
58. O'Henry
70. Aussiechucka - private: RECEIVED


----------



## manticle (28/7/10)

2. WSC - Public: RECEIVED Consumed
4. Sydneyhappyhour- RECEIVED Consumed
6. beerDingo -
8. Argon -public: RECEIVED
10. Siborg - RECEIEVED
12. Isuxius - public: RECEIVED
14. gulpa - public: RECEIVED
20.pike1973
22.Smilee: RECEIVED - above and beyond mate - 1 longneck plus 3 stubbies? Cheers
26. Haldini - public: RECEIVED
28. Ratchie: RECEIVED
30.beerhog - public: RECEIVED - 1 consumed, 1 saved
32. AndrewQLD - public: RECEIVED - 1 consumed, 1 saved
34. Homebrewer79 - public: RECEIVED: Consumed
40. QldKev - public: RECEIVED: Consumed
42. booyablack - public: RECEIVED
44.Smilee - public
52. Cocko: RECEIVED
58. O'Henry
70. Aussiechucka - private: RECEIVED


----------



## pokolbinguy (28/7/10)

Wow ...the things you miss when you are offline for awhile...shame I missed this one


----------



## manticle (28/7/10)

manticle said:


> 2. WSC - Public: RECEIVED Consumed
> 4. Sydneyhappyhour- RECEIVED Consumed
> 6. beerDingo -
> 8. Argon -public: RECEIVED
> ...



12: Isuxius: Imperial dark pale/light brown

_ Pours relatively clear into a pint glass with off white/tan head that stays. Aroma of earth, wood, ethanol and caramel

Carbonation sherbert (good stuff)

Medium to dry body. I can taste a teeny bit of granny smith which makes me think you have a touch of acetylaldehyde in there. There is also a significant warm alcohol note. Being quite a strong beer, I'm guessing there may have been a little yeast stress along the way which caused these things. I think without them this would be a delicious beer but they dominate just that little bit too much. The earthiness on the finish is quite nice but that ethanol taste is a bit much._


----------



## Jord (28/7/10)

75. Planner - Pale Ale

Light golden in colour, with a large white head and good retention. Good clarity in the glass.
Aroma was low in hops, more malt with a little breadiness. 
This followed through in the flavour, with low hop flavour and bitterness leaving balance towards the malt. Moderate fruity esters and a medium finish. A light body and high carbonation.
Overall, a great looking and easy drinking beer. Style wise, walks a line between the English and American PA. Malt driven as for a bitter, though slightly sweet. Lacking the bitterness and hop flavour/aroma of an APA, and too high in carbonation. Not shit canning the beer at all, just trying to say it doesn't fit into either category exclusively, but is a nice easy drinking beer in its own right, with smooth malt and nothing offensive to my tastes. Great job Planner, and many thanks.


----------



## MattC (28/7/10)

Jord said:


> 69. MattC - Vienna Lager
> 
> Clean rich malt aroma showing no hops or fruity esters. Nice hint of toast malt.
> Copper colour, and good clarity. Off white head, though didn't persist.
> ...



Glad you liked it mate, My second Vienna Lager and my first attemp at a double decoction mash. Was pretty happy with the way the malt came through.

Cheers


----------



## pike1973 (28/7/10)

Manticle I did send my bottle of beer yesterday and it should reach you in the next couple of days. Sorry for the delay but it is finally on its way.
Thanks Adam


----------



## Fents (29/7/10)

paulwolf sent you bottle yesterday also, sorry about my slackness.


----------



## planner (29/7/10)

Jord said:


> 75. Planner - Pale Ale
> 
> Light golden in colour, with a large white head and good retention. Good clarity in the glass.
> Aroma was low in hops, more malt with a little breadiness.
> ...



Jord

Thanks for the feedback, its the first feed back I've recieved from a brewer on any of my beers. 
On the lack of hops, I listened too much to the PoR doomsayers and reduced both flavour and aroma additions (my first use of PoR). I currently have in the fermenter the same brew with the PoR upped considerably.
As for not fitting into categories, this doesn't bother me at present. I brew for me, not for comps at this stage (but still welcome the info).

Planner


----------



## O'Henry (29/7/10)

Just sent now. Sorry for the delay, should be there by next tuesday. I've got to start bottling a couple each brew in plastic...


----------



## Jord (29/7/10)

planner said:


> Jord
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, its the first feed back I've recieved from a brewer on any of my beers.
> On the lack of hops, I listened too much to the PoR doomsayers and reduced both flavour and aroma additions (my first use of PoR). I currently have in the fermenter the same brew with the PoR upped considerably.
> ...



To be honest, its some of the first feedback I've _given_ too, so I hope it was constructive. I was going off the Style Guidelines to help me write something up, which is why I referred to it in the feedback. I'm all for 'brewing for you', your the one thats drinking it after all! :chug: Wasn't a bad place to start either, nothing wrong with starting low and working it up, and enjoying some nice malty beers along the way  What IBUs were you aiming for with your recipe? 

Good luck with the next batch mate, and thanks again. 

Cheers

Jord


----------



## mckenry (29/7/10)

O said:


> What did you send him? The prize winning stout????


----------



## manticle (29/7/10)

28: Ratchie: Golden Shower ale

_ Not so sure I should have drunk any considering what it's called. Anyway fools rush in etc...

Pours clear golden/amber, nice off white head which dissipates but some lacing remains. Aroma of oranges and yeast.

Carbonation moderate. Flavour is quite tasty - I am a fan but describing it is odd. There is some orange in there, a teeny bit of yeastiness and then something that almost tastes like PoR. Good mouthfeel - it's like James squire golden ale with an old aussie twist. Balanced generally between malt and hops, a good beer, thanks._


----------



## Isuxius (29/7/10)

manticle said:


> 12: Isuxius: Imperial dark pale/light brown
> 
> _ Pours relatively clear into a pint glass with off white/tan head that stays. Aroma of earth, wood, ethanol and caramel
> 
> ...



Cheers for the feedback :icon_chickcheers: 
It's kind of hard up here to get any feedback about my beer except "that's more malty than my TED's" or "that's nice, it tastes _fuller_ than normal beer". I have mates who brew as well but they don't see the point in brewing anything but k&k. Doesn't stop them coming over for a pint or seven every other week though. :lol: 
The bottle I sent to you is one of two that was bottled as leftovers from that batch (I keg). I could taste the warm alcohol from the keg but not apples. I have the other bottle chilling to see if I can pick up the granny smith to see if it's in any of my other brews. It might be more pronounced from the bottle or I might not be able to detect it. 
Tomorrow will tell


----------



## manticle (29/7/10)

Try half chilled and half at room temp. I tend not to chill my beers unless it's summer so a lot of flavours can be more pronounced. Was subtle but distinct.


----------



## bum (30/7/10)

Beer sent.


----------



## manticle (30/7/10)

2. WSC - Public: RECEIVED Consumed
4. Sydneyhappyhour- RECEIVED Consumed
6. beerDingo -
8. Argon -public: RECEIVED
10. Siborg - RECEIEVED
12. Isuxius - public: RECEIVED: Consumed
14. gulpa - public: RECEIVED
20.pike1973: RECEIVED
22.Smilee: RECEIVED - above and beyond mate - 1 longneck plus 3 stubbies? Cheers
26. Haldini - public: RECEIVED
28. Ratchie: RECEIVED
30.beerhog - public: RECEIVED - 1 consumed, 1 saved
32. AndrewQLD - public: RECEIVED - 1 consumed, 1 saved
34. Homebrewer79 - public: RECEIVED: Consumed
40. QldKev - public: RECEIVED: Consumed
42. booyablack - public: RECEIVED
44.Smilee - public
52. Cocko: RECEIVED
58. O'Henry
70. Aussiechucka - private: RECEIVED


Brought yours in to try tonight Gulpa. Looks like a commitment.


----------



## Jord (30/7/10)

21. DKS - Honey Bitter

Poured a nice golden, with good clarity. Moderate white head with good retention.
Malt and moderate fruitiness in the aroma, no hops.
Medium bitterness and moderate fruity esters. Moderate earthy hop flavour followed by clean malt with honey and toffee in the finish. A delightful profile, and well balanced. Dry finish with some warming alcohol.
Medium body with moderate carbonation.
DKS, this was a delicious beer. I made the school boy error of trying to drink it too cold out of the fridge, but put it aside when I realised what I was doing. Naturally, a bit of temp really bought out the best in this drop, and I was very sorry to see the bottom of that bottle. I trust it was well received by the gurus at your case swap, or they must be very hard to please! 

Congrats and cheers. 

Jord


----------



## barls (30/7/10)

im just curious to see if mine has made it there yet?


----------



## manticle (30/7/10)

Well it's getting late so what better time than now to try Gulpa's belgian strong ale that sits at a mere 13 %?

_ Pours with a thick head that disappears immediately. I presume the alc content is not likely to be friendly in that regard. pours clear amber. Aroma of honey, orange and a hint of alcohol. Carbonation moderate. Flavour - oranges and warm alcohol. At 13% I expect a bit of alcohol and it's well placed. Definitely not domineering. Tiny hint of sweet orange at the finish. A real christmas beverage to be enjoyed in small glasses - gives me that warm feeling in the chest you get when you have a touch of port or whisky.

The orange flavour (not generic citrus but actual orange) is something I get in Chimay white - not sure if it's hop related or ester related but I'd love to know the secret. So far there's a couple of recipes I've been chasing and no-one has been forthcoming. Andrew QLD is one, Beerhog another and now this one. Recipe, mash schedule and any specific fermentation notes please guys._


----------



## AndrewQLD (31/7/10)

Sorry Manticle, I've been a bit slack lately, here you go.

View attachment BTSGA.bsm

View attachment BTSGA.txt



Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Gulpa (31/7/10)

Glad you enjoyed. Its a bit over the top at 13% I think - I was aiming for 11 which would have been better but forgot how attenuative 1388 can be. No secret to the orange flavour, its from dried tangerine peel.

Cheers
Andrew.




manticle said:


> Well it's getting late so what better time than now to try Gulpa's belgian strong ale that sits at a mere 13 %?
> 
> _ Pours with a thick head that disappears immediately. I presume the alc content is not likely to be friendly in that regard. pours clear amber. Aroma of honey, orange and a hint of alcohol. Carbonation moderate. Flavour - oranges and warm alcohol. At 13% I expect a bit of alcohol and it's well placed. Definitely not domineering. Tiny hint of sweet orange at the finish. A real christmas beverage to be enjoyed in small glasses - gives me that warm feeling in the chest you get when you have a touch of port or whisky.
> 
> The orange flavour (not generic citrus but actual orange) is something I get in Chimay white - not sure if it's hop related or ester related but I'd love to know the secret. So far there's a couple of recipes I've been chasing and no-one has been forthcoming. Andrew QLD is one, Beerhog another and now this one. Recipe, mash schedule and any specific fermentation notes please guys._


----------



## manticle (31/7/10)

Thanks guys.


----------



## DUANNE (31/7/10)

hey manticle , not trying to keep the recipe from ya mate its just i dont actualy have it anymore! it was in beersmith when my harddrive carked it, now ive lost all my recipes but learnt a lesson to back everything up on paper. besides what i had in my last post i think the only thing was i used dingmans pils base and weyerman for the specs.i dont have a copy of the book here (i borrow my old mans when i need it) but the recipe is straight out of it with only adjustments to hops based on ibu levels required. it was hallertau bitterin and styrians for flavour and dry hop for memory.
if you dont have brewing classic styles let me know and i will pm the recipe out of the book to you next time i visit my parents place.once again sorry if it seemed like i was trying to be vague but its unfortunatly all ive got atm.


----------



## manticle (31/7/10)

I have brewing classic styles so I'll give it a crack. Didn't know it came from there.

Cheers


----------



## DUANNE (31/7/10)

yeah its the belgian specialty ale recipe.


----------



## Isuxius (31/7/10)

manticle said:


> Try half chilled and half at room temp. I tend not to chill my beers unless it's summer so a lot of flavours can be more pronounced. Was subtle but distinct.


Well!
Can I just say the keg was better :lol: 
I was trying hard for the granny smith but wasn't able to pick it. I guess I need to develop my palate to pick these things up.
The carbonation was waaay over the top from what I expected but the head was fairly subdued compared with the keg. Even SWMBO commented it wasn't as "creamy" 

Overall probably a 6 out of 10 whereas the keg was an 8. 
I knew there was a reason I stopped bottling.  

Sorry Manticle


----------



## manticle (1/8/10)

No need to apologise. I had a little bit left in reserve and tasted again last night - still getting an apple characteristic.

Cocko: Something in a bottle

_ No probs with carb A - pours with a fluffy meringue like head. Aroma is subdued hops with a touch of malt. Colour is golden, slightly murky.

Flavour is a bit of malt and hops in balance - neither one way or the other but not insipid. Reminds me a little of Duvel*, malty but not caramel, bitter but not way way hoppy. Good beer, very much enjoying and a nice break from highly hopped and high alc beers I've had of late. Cheers_

*Not the same as Duvel obviously - I think the hops are completely different for a start although I can't place them. Also I'm drinking out of a duvel glass.


----------



## manticle (1/8/10)

Argon: Baltic Porter

_Pours midnight black with a big thick off white head that remains. When it reduces the lacing is very pronounced. 

Aroma of treacle.

Carbonation mild/sherbert (mmmmmmmmmmmmm), mouthfeel full.

Flavour - treacle, liquorice and malt. I probably should have saved this beer for the end of the evening as it's a finisher. definitely my kind of beer - full, rich, flavoursome. While I love strong beer and I love a good porter, my only experience of baltics is the zywiec. Zywiec is lovely but the bottles I've had recently have a really unpleasant metallic taste that spoils it. Warm alc too but that fits a 9% beer and is not unpleasant.

This one (argon's) has neither warm alc nor metal - very smooth.

My only criticism would be that you haven't offered me the recipe and mash schedule._


----------



## argon (2/8/10)

manticle said:


> Argon: Baltic Porter
> 
> 
> My only criticism would be that you haven't offered me the recipe and mash schedule.[/i]




Thanks for the feedback... really happy you enjoyed it and it got to you in decent condition. I was very satisfied with this one I just thought that the darker the brew the more sins it would hide!!  

Was very interesting how over time it changed its profile. Started very chocolaty after a few weeks conditioning. The longer I left it the more complex it got started giving me dark fruits and a touch of alc warmth the last few pints before the keg blew (after about 4 months) I also got a small taste of licorice. I Eis-ed this one for a couple of weeks at -6C just for shits and giggles. Seemed to smooth out things quite a bit too. Not too heavy, my estimate was about 6.5%ABV after Eis-ing I initially collected 38L (2 cubes at 17L plus 2L top up) Of the 19L into fermenter lost 4 to Eis-ing etc.

Did this one with US05 cool at 17C, as I wasnt all that confident with my yeast handling using a lager yeast. I still have another cube (17L) ready to pitch and after I do my Munich Helles with Hella Bock 2487PC lager yeast. Ill be pitching this on the cake. Be nice to note the difference in yeast.

Now Im all keen for another dark beer. Not to style but used some left over Chinook for bittering then finished with Hallertau. Cant really pick the hops in this so didnt really matter to me. Heres the particulars; :icon_cheers: 


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Baltic Porter
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Baltic Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) Initially chocolate and chewy.... after a few weeks plum, dark fruit, port?? starting to warm up a bit with a little alc. 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 30.00 L (final volume collected 38L) 
Boil Size: 35.59 L
Estimated OG: 1.068 SG
Estimated Color: 79.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.20 kg Munich I Malt (Weyermann) (14.5 EBC) Grain 55.03 % 
3.30 kg Pilsner Malt (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 34.92 % 
0.40 kg Carafa Special T2 Malt (Weyermann) (1150Grain 4.23 % 
0.40 kg Chocolate Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (650.Grain 4.23 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma Malt (Weyermann) (400.0 EBC) Grain 1.59 % 
33.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (60 min) Hops 25.6 IBU 
33.00 gm Hallertau Mittelfrueh [5.20 %] (20 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.45 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 28.35 L of water at 74.0 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 9.83 L of water and heat to 75.075.0 C 


Notes:
------
No Chill adjustment -15mins from each hop addition
Tertiary conditioning frozen to -6C for 14 days then racked into keg off ice
Try second cube with Lager Yeast

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jord (2/8/10)

1. Aussiechucka - private : Received
5. Muggus - I'll put my entry in with your HUB case swap beers : Received
13. NickB - Public Feedback : Received
17.Chadjaja : Received
21.DKS. Yes, Feedback please. Thinking of brewing again with slightly different base malt. : Received
25. Josh - public feedback, to be sent late July as per PM
69. MattC - Public : Received
67. J1gsaw : Received
75. Planner - public feedback, only if you get around to it (wasn't the reason I entered) : Received
79. bum - public feedback : Received


----------



## manticle (2/8/10)

argon said:


> Thanks for the feedback..................



Cheers mate.


----------



## O'Henry (2/8/10)

mckenry said:


> What did you send him? The prize winning stout????



Yeah, I did. Had already resolved to send it no matter what happened, and after an infected batch it was all I really had that would not be a cloudy mess upon arrival. Hope it is enjoyed!


----------



## manticle (3/8/10)

2. WSC - Public: RECEIVED Consumed
4. Sydneyhappyhour- RECEIVED Consumed
6. beerDingo -
8. Argon -public: RECEIVED Consumed
10. Siborg - RECEIEVED Consumed
12. Isuxius - public: RECEIVED: Consumed
14. gulpa - public: RECEIVED Consumed
20.pike1973: RECEIVED
22.Smilee: RECEIVED 
26. Haldini - public: RECEIVED consumed
28. Ratchie: RECEIVED
30.beerhog - public: RECEIVED - 1 consumed, 1 saved
32. AndrewQLD - public: RECEIVED - 1 consumed, 1 saved
34. Homebrewer79 - public: RECEIVED: Consumed
40. QldKev - public: RECEIVED: Consumed
42. booyablack - public: RECEIVED
44.Smilee - public: RECEIVED
52. Cocko: public: RECEIVED Consumed
58. O'Henry: RECEIVED
70. Aussiechucka - private: RECEIVED

Siborg - had your stout the other night. I haven't offered detailed feedback here because I sent a PM last time I tried it but very tasty. Edges have rounded out a little with time but still very ballsy. Good stout for the dedicated.

No probs with carb or head or any of those things.


----------



## Jord (5/8/10)

5. Muggus - Black Warrior Jnr Stout

Black with large tan head which was well retained.
A complex aroma of herbal, spicy hops, liquorice and background grain.
Flavour consisting of dark roasted grains and herbal, grassy hops. Liquorice and coffee in the aftertaste, with a firm hop bitterness. Slight astringency adds to the dryness of the finish, with some warming alcohol.
Medium body and good moderate carbonation.
You said this stout wasn't textbook Muggus, which was true. It was probably hoppier than one might expect from the style, which worked for me and really added to its complexity. It made for a fascinating tasting experience, with some unexpected characteristics that all combined to make a thoroughly enjoyable stout on a rainy winters night. I would be curious to know what hops you used, as it lent a distinctive aroma and flavour which I have not come across before. I assume Warrior from the name  Thanks for the experience mate, and for the home delivery. 

Catch you at the next HUB meet.

Cheers 

Jord


----------



## Muggus (5/8/10)

Jord said:


> 5. Muggus - Black Warrior Jnr Stout
> 
> Black with large tan head which was well retained.
> A complex aroma of herbal, spicy hops, liquorice and background grain.
> ...


Thanks Jord. Glad to hear you enjoyed it.

You pretty much nailed it on the head, the hop indeed is Warrior, a fair bit too, almost into "black IPA" territory.
Pretty much 30g additions at 90, 15, 5 minutes, and a 60g dry addition after a week. Ended up around 80IBU, which is alot for a 4.7% beer.
The idea was to replicate an imperial stout that I made a few months earlier, thus the name Black Warrior _Junior_, but in a more drinkable form...plus brewing an imperial stout was a bit of an ordeal!

I might actually bring a bottle of the Imperial Stout to the next HUB meeting.


----------



## manticle (5/8/10)

O'Henry- American Oatmeal stout - tasted late last night after a massive day (started 9am, finished 12 am) so notes not as detailed as many of the others. However - great beer and I feel a bit honoured to try next August's release before many other people.

Really smooth, oatmeal was present in both mouthfeel and flavour, rich, creamy, good head, very black but ruby highlights. Subtle bitterness, just enough to balance the creaminess from the oats, tiny hint of sweet. Pretty much 10/10

Wish you had entered the lottery 8 times.


----------



## planner (5/8/10)

Qldkev

Thanks for starting this again, spewin I made another donation, but will continue to enter, hoping one day to win.
I think this time of year worked better and hopefully the beers arrived in better condition than trucking around the country in summer.
I think this time of year must also be better for brewers, anyone else notice the difference in tone that this thread had, compared to last summers version.
Christmas in July Lotto - a hit.

Planner


----------



## Cocko (5/8/10)

manticle said:


> Cocko: Something in a bottle
> 
> _ No probs with carb A - pours with a fluffy meringue like head. Aroma is subdued hops with a touch of malt. Colour is golden, slightly murky.
> 
> Flavour is a bit of malt and hops in balance - neither one way or the other but not insipid. Reminds me a little of Duvel*, malty but not caramel, bitter but not way way hoppy. Good beer, very much enjoying and a nice break from highly hopped and high alc beers I've had of late. Cheers_



Glad it carbed up for ya mate, thanks for the report.

Its good to brew a easy drinker every now and then... just well, for easy drinking!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev (5/8/10)

planner said:


> Qldkev
> 
> Thanks for starting this again, spewin I made another donation, but will continue to enter, hoping one day to win.
> I think this time of year worked better and hopefully the beers arrived in better condition than trucking around the country in summer.
> ...



Thanks for the reply, you have made my day. I too have only ever donated beers to this cause. I too like the split up of the winnings as done this time. 

QldKev


----------



## Jord (7/8/10)

13. NickB - Dark Mild

Deep mahogany and great clarity. Low off white head with little retention.
Sweet malt, roast, sultanas, chocolate and slight sherry aroma.
Low bitterness, low hops. Bucket loads of smooth malt with crystal sweetness and some chocolate. 
Light body and low carbonation rounded out one very drinkable Mild! 
Loved this beer nick! It was a real sum of its parts, all adding up to a fine example of what this beer should be. It didn't lack in flavour, and was spot on for carbonation. A Mild to aspire to, and I would value your recipe highly.

Congratulations and thanks for sharing.

Jord


----------



## NickB (7/8/10)

Ask and ye shall receive:


Recipe: Old Rifle Range Dark Mild (MK III)
Style: 11A-English Brown Ale-Mild

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.027 SG
Expected OG: 1.036 SG
Expected FG: 1.011 SG
Expected ABV: 3.4 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 23.2
Expected Color: 55.8 EBC
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
UK Maris Otter 2.500 kg (70.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
Belgian Biscuit Malt 0.250 kg (7.0 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.200 kg (5.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.200 kg (5.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.200 kg (5.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Flaked Oats 0.200 kg (5.6 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Admiral (10.6 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
UK Kent Golding (4.7 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 7 g used In Mash
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1099-Whitbread Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (68C/154F) w/Mash-Out
Step: Rest at 68 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins


Planning to up the flaked oats, and either add the CaraFa at mash out, or sub for some pale chocolate for the next batch.

Glad you enjoyed!

Cheers


----------



## manticle (12/8/10)

Booyablack - can't remember and bottle wasn't labelled - definitely UK something - could be ESB or could be Irish Red. Leverl of bitterness leads me towards the latter.

_Pours beautifully clear with off white head that dissipates and laces.

Aroma is delicious - full of malt and a hint of citrus.

Carbonation moderate, mouthfeel full.

Flavour is as aroma and delicious except for one thing I can't put my finger on. There's a tiny hint of something that all at once reminds me of malt extract and the vaguest hint of rubber.

This would be an aboslutely superb beer without this quality. As mentioned, it's subtle and I don't know what it is. Rubber can be an infection but this beer is definitely not off - the hint is very faint. Could just be extract (I'm not a fan of something extract leaves in many beers- no idea what your brewing methods are).

Not sure what it is and if I'm describing it correctly but definitely brew this one many times as whatever the recipe is it's got something going for it_.


----------



## booyablack (13/8/10)

Cheers for the feedback Manticle. As per usual you've hit a couple of nails on the head. 

That was in fact an Irish Red. I used cdbrown's "Who Killed Kenny" recipe from the recipedb hence the "WKK" on the cap.

It also is an extract beer and since you said you've noticed the "rubber" taste in extracts before, I assume that that's what you're tasting. Either way I'm glad you enjoyed it.

Hopefully it'll be you sending me a beer next time!


Cheers,

booyablack


----------



## O'Henry (16/8/10)

manticle said:


> O'Henry- American Oatmeal stout - tasted late last night after a massive day (started 9am, finished 12 am) so notes not as detailed as many of the others. However - great beer and I feel a bit honoured to try next August's release before many other people.
> 
> Really smooth, oatmeal was present in both mouthfeel and flavour, rich, creamy, good head, very black but ruby highlights. Subtle bitterness, just enough to balance the creaminess from the oats, tiny hint of sweet. Pretty much 10/10
> 
> Wish you had entered the lottery 8 times.



Thanks manitcle. Glad you enjoyed it. I was pretty happy with it, maybe a bit more hops next time. But the malt was bang on what I wanted. 
Bottled the real thing at work today so should be out soon.


----------



## manticle (18/8/10)

booyablack said:


> Cheers for the feedback Manticle. As per usual you've hit a couple of nails on the head.
> 
> That was in fact an Irish Red. I used cdbrown's "Who Killed Kenny" recipe from the recipedb hence the "WKK" on the cap.
> 
> ...



It was a taste I associate with extract PLUS a tiny hint of something rubbery that was so faint I wasn't sure it was there.


Pike1973: APA: I poured this into a jug since you warned me about sediment. Decanting it seems to come out fine - slightly cloudy but no different to many APAs I've tried. Poured almost completely head though - had to wait a bit to pour it into my glass. A giant pavlova floating in a little bit of beer inside a jug.

Monstrous head, slowly thins to a lace. Aroma of grapefruit so I'm guessing cascade or centennial. Colour pale amber. Carbonation very mild which is surprising considering the head. Some people would consider it a bit low but for my tastes it's pretty good.

Flavour is almost all hops - tastes like I'm drinking a grapefruit. Not sure what you meant about bland mate - maybe you drank yours too green. Not a massive amount in the malt department although the mouthfeel is good. 

Basically a very refreshing pale ale that with the addition of a few grains could get a nice complexity going. The mouthfeel balances the fruitiness from the hops and malt backbone would go well with that. Nice subtle lingering bitterness.

I think it's a good extract recipe you've got there - hop schedule would definitely work if you could remember what it was. A beer I would not have been ashamed to offer my friends had I made it.

Cheers.


----------



## Jord (18/8/10)

1. Aussiechucka - private : Received
5. Muggus - I'll put my entry in with your HUB case swap beers : Received
13. NickB - Public Feedback : Received
17.Chadjaja : Received
21.DKS. Yes, Feedback please. Thinking of brewing again with slightly different base malt. : Received
25. Josh - public feedback : Received
69. MattC - Public : Received
67. J1gsaw : Received
75. Planner - public feedback, only if you get around to it (wasn't the reason I entered) : Received
79. bum - public feedback : Received


----------



## Jord (18/8/10)

17.Chadjaja - Belgian Dark Strong Ale

Deep copper with good clarity. A thin head that quickly dispersed.
Aroma of rich malt, dark fruit, peppery phenols and alcohol. This all carried through in the flavour, with smooth malt and alcohol in the finish. Moderate carbonation, body and bitterness.
A smooth ale for its size, and well balanced. Sent me off to bed in a fine mood. Many thanks Chadjaja.


----------



## Jord (18/8/10)

79. bum - Smoked Ale

Dark copper colour, with good clarity. Low creamy off white head.
Aroma of malt and smokey bacon, fairly clean with low esters and no detectable hops.
Smokey malt and slight fruitiness up front, then sweet malt; and leaving smoke, malt and low hops in the aftertaste. Dries out nicely, with moderate bitterness. A slight astringency in the aftertaste, no doubt from the smoked malt, is the only flaw I could pick up.

Bum, as is usually the case, you are the hardest critic of your own beer. I found it to be a very enjoyable drop, with nothing offensive to my tastes apart from the astringency which was slight. You have achieved good balance between the base beer (porter?) and the smoke, neither of which dominated the other. And whilst obviously not a session beer, it went very well with a steak! Thanks for following through and sending it, though I know you weren't happy with it. For mine, it did you no disservice!

Cheers

Jord


----------



## bum (18/8/10)

Thanks for your kind words, Jord. One of my bigger issues with the beer is one you've mentioned in passing but I will highlight: smoke aside this beer is almost entirely nondescript for me - to the point of not even knowing what it was supposed to be...and I made it! In regard to your question, yes it was supposed to be porter, smoked chocolate porter infact but I was completely timid with my recipe design (having never used many of these grains before) and as such it ended up being almost entirely without any specific malt character. Other main issues for me are an entirely wrong choice of yeast and an unpleasant focus on the alcohol. Could you be drawn to comment on the alcohol at all? I was pretty sure I managed the ferment reasonably well - certainly not so poorly that I was pushing fusels - so I'm at something of a loss. My best theory is the lack of any sort of depth of character for it to hide behind? 

Having said all that it seems a better beer now than when I sent it. Hopefully a couple months might save it for me. I'm glad I didn't put you off beer for life!


----------



## manticle (22/8/10)

Smilee

English bitter

Pours clear amber with a massive fluffy head, tight and meringue like. I seem to have been pushing away a cold that never really hit so my sinuses aren't 100% but there's quite a strong yeast aroma.

Carbonation mild/moderate.

Some sweet toffee in the taste which is unfortunately masked by a slight vegemite saltiness and a tiny hint of metal suggesting a little bit of autolysis. The maltiness and colour combined with the carb level and fluffy residual head would make this a great beer if that characteristic were not there. It's not so strong as to render undrinkable (I've had some that are) and it fades significantly after a few sips so I get more of the caramel which is lingering and quite lovely.

A little bit of extra bitter wouldn't go astray - has a sweetness more in line with a brown ale. That said it would pass as a good brown ale as is (minus the veg) - depends which way you want to head. 

My initial impression with the yeast aroma and autolysis was unfavourable but as with all tastings, the beer will develop different characters as you sip - this one certainly improves and has the makings of a good beer.

Did it stay long on the bulk of the yeast cake or did you pitch an extra large amount of yeast?


----------



## smileymark (24/8/10)

manticle said:


> Smilee
> 
> English bitter
> 
> ...


\

Thank you.

You are quite right. I normally rack my beer but did not with that one (bit overstretched in my personal life) so it spent 10 days on "lees"I wonder if you did not get one of the last bottles as well..
..

I also agree with the bitterness as I added some more hops to the next brew..Fuggles from memory. Thanks for the feedback..Hope you enjoy the stout..1 of my favourites that one!


----------

